

Pharrell releases a 24-hour music video - jmduke
http://24hoursofhappy.com/

======
libraryatnight
This is really cool, and the interface for navigating the 'moments' works like
a charm. I was surprised that even on my work machine (which often crumbles to
its knees at large content like this in a browser) it loaded smooth and fast,
and didn't cause any freezing.

------
pdknsk
It's better than I expected it to be. I wonder how YouTube counts the views on
this.

------
pkill17
Incredibly well done. I was really surprised by the seamlessness of it all.

